# Difference between T5 HE & T5 NO &T5 HO.



## Tacct (Jul 25, 2010)

from wikipedia:

"Each tube length is available in both a lower power high efficiency (HE) version, and a higher power (but lower efficiency) high output (HO) version."

So HE is better as converting the power/watts to light, but HO puts out more light using more watts at the same bulb length. 

also from wiki: 22.2" T5HE = 14W while 22.2" T5HO = 24W

I didn't do much searching but it sounds like T5HE and T5NO are the same, just two different names that are used.


----------

